# Biggest Blackwater/Escambia Striper you've heard of



## Chris V

Just curious


----------



## CatHunter

35lb hybrid from jims fish camp Escambia River


----------



## Chris V

CatHunter said:


> 35lb hybrid from jims fish camp Escambia River


That's a freakin HUGE hybrid anywhere!


----------



## kingling

> 35lb hybrid from jims fish camp Escambia River


i think your off by a little, that beats the state record by 20lbs


----------



## Chris V

I would imagine one that big would be a true striped bass.

Regardless of which variant of striper it was, thats a good one from the coast.


----------



## kingling

there was a 33 lb striped bass caught at the x's a while back, the biggest ive heard of on blackwater is 28lbs


----------



## jesse1378

Post some pics if you have any. never caught one...i know what they look like but its always nice to see big fish caught in your area


----------



## CatHunter

kingling said:


> i think your off by a little, that beats the state record by 20lbs


Florida record Flathead Catfish is 55lb but iv herd of many over 60 caught and seen a picture of a 76 caught from Perdido river.

Some people just don't care about weighing in there records.

Florida record Redear sunfish is 4.86lbs, when I was 13 I caught one 19inches long, much larger then the state record but I ate him, we didn't know he was a record. He is in my freshwater photo album.

The black bullhead record is VACANT
_Qualifying Weight is 2 pounds_

I have one mounted on my wall over 4lbs.

Point is _You cant always count on records to judge the size of fish.

Looks like the FWC record for hybrid/sunshine bass is only 16lbs in Florida
_http://myfwc.com/fishing/freshwater/fishing-tips/record/


----------



## CatHunter

UnCertified state record Black Bullhead










UnCertified Florida Record RedEar SunFish


----------



## CatHunter

kingling said:


> i think your off by a little, that beats the state record by 20lbs



After a little internet research, I take back my statement, I think that fish may have been just a myth. I cant find any over 15lbs caught in Florida,I found a few 30s from other states.

So i would say about the same thing 30lbs stripers is about the biggest then, _Actually seen pictures of I would say_..


----------



## raven949

*Respect*

I troll these forums quite often and have never posted before...I would just like to pay my respect to Cathunter for his candor and honesty. It takes integrity to admit when you even _might _be wrong. Off topic, I've gleaned a lot of information from this site about the local fishing areas and appreciate all the information supplied here. I hope to be a worthwhile contributor shortly. Good luck on the water, fellas.


----------



## Amarillo Palmira

I caught a purebred striper around the boardwalk in Miilton on a Bandit 200 crankbait. It was probably over 5 years ago now. He weighed around 20 lbs. and was tagged and also had a big treble hook stuck in his side. I pulled all the junk out of him, released him, and sent the tag in and the biologists told me that it was a brood fish that found its way down river. Otherwise, all I've ever caught are the hybrids up to around 6 pounds.


----------



## Chris V

Great info guys. I would love to catch one over 20lbs locally. Sure you could go upstate here in Al or other places and catch them even bigger, but a trophy in one place is not necessarily a trophy in another.


----------



## CatHunter

Chris V said:


> Great info guys. I would love to catch one over 20lbs locally. Sure you could go upstate here in Al or other places and catch them even bigger, but a *trophy in one place is not necessarily a trophy in another*.


Very much true:thumbsup:


----------



## chaps

I caught a 28" hybrid in blackwater, south of I10 fishing for reds last year on a gulp. 
Pure luck!


----------



## minkmaster

35 hybrid would be world record. I wonder why Gulf stripers don't attain the size they do on the east coast.


----------



## CatHunter

minkmaster said:


> 35 hybrid would be world record. I wonder why Gulf stripers don't attain the size they do on the east coast.


sure would since the world record is 27lbs


----------



## Chris V

Is that a hybrid? It looks like a true striper.


----------



## minkmaster

No, definitely a hybrid. Body is too deep. Stripers body is slimmer.


----------



## Yakavelli

Yeah, stripers are more mullet shaped...kinda. That's a freakin beast of a hybrid. I bet it kicked that old man's ass! LOL Those things are ridiculous fighters.


----------



## saintsfan76

Anybody caught any hybrids next to the fish camp there on hwy 90 under the bridge in pace lately? I used to do really well with light action and splitshot sinkers and wigglers shrimp. caught some decent ones there


----------



## Yakavelli

I caught these on back to back weekends a few weeks ago, but nothing lately.


----------



## oxbeast1210

Dang yakavellie when you teaching me the striper ropes I have yet to catch one..
Oscar


----------



## Spoolin Up

hey Yaka did u let the bait drift or bottom fish of the bat?


----------



## Yakavelli

I ain't no hybrid fisherman. Just got lucky I guess. Got these on a crankbait fishing for specks. I'd like some advice too if anyone knows how to catch 'em consistently.


----------



## Spoolin Up

I haven't been brackish or salt fishing in years, spend most of my time camping with my kids and wife we go to bear lake, fish there often. But I did have luck there right under the bridge with Live shrimp light gear wigglers and some bb sinkers, But I am an avid light action fisherman.


----------



## Yakavelli

You catch 'em on bottom?


----------



## minkmaster

You catch them in the hot months too? All pictures are of cold weather.


----------



## Yakavelli

LOL! Too busy chasing everything else in summer. Never tried.


----------



## Spoolin Up

It was during the fall to early winter for
Me


----------



## Realtor

Here is a pic of the largest striper I have ever caught. I know it was a long time ago, so it's not a recemt catch. don't bust on the style back then either....

The fish was 42 inchs and weighed 28 3/4 lbs. Caught late September in 1994.

Flashback....


----------



## Chris V

In regards to the record hybrid picture. I understand the body depth on hybrids vs stripers but the body depth on that fish is not that deep and if you look at pics of stripers from around the country, you will find an ample amount of true stripers that have that heavy of a body and deeper. I'm not saying it wasn't a hybrid, but compared to my uncles pics of stripers on the east coast, I wouldn't say it was definitely a striper just based on that pic.

I caught my first ones recently and have been fortunate to catch several more and have not had any problem distinguishing a true striper from a hybrid.


----------

